# Option to disable Preview



## Deleted member 30350 (Feb 14, 2015)

Could we get a preview button please? Having the preview run all the time probably means the hook(s) is active and that can cause some problems. It also means CPU and GPU will never reach idle state. I am *that* concerned about power usage, but I like to keep all the programs I use on regular basis running in the background, and I prefer to have the PC go into sleep mode after a period of inactivity.


----------



## Ultrapower (Apr 19, 2015)

Here too.

Cannot find Possibility to disable the Preview in MP 0.9.1 ??


----------



## Jack0r (Apr 19, 2015)

Noone had time to add it yet and its probably low priority, I would guess. Feel free to work with the other developers to add it.


----------



## Radzaquiel (Apr 19, 2015)

Ultrapower said:


> Here too.
> 
> Cannot find Possibility to disable the Preview in MP 0.9.1 ??



This possibility is implemented in Git version so it will be in the next version of OBS MP ! ;)


----------



## Ultrapower (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks :-)


----------



## Hells_Assailent (Apr 19, 2015)

If you're worried about it keeping your computer from sleeping I would not worry. I had mine streaming and suddenly my computer went to sleep. I don't think its hooks are staying active in this version.


----------

